
Kim Jong-un's train possibly spotted at North Korean resort - samizdis
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/apr/26/kim-jong-uns-train-possibly-spotted-at-north-korean-resort
======
quezzle
He has a private train? What is this 1940?

